# Anfänger-Tour-Tipps in Freiburg für Freundin gesucht



## Peter Freiburg (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

meine Holde fängt gerade mit dem Biken an (ich selbst fahre schon lange, eher cc/marathon, auch mal Richtung AM).

Da meine "Hausstrecken" eher gleich ordentlich Höhenmeter machen, frage ich mich, ob jemand ein paar Tourentipps hat: moderate HM, eher einfach zu fahren, schöne Aussichten etc.).

Wir wohnen in Freiburg, am Schlossberg.

Sie soll nicht gleich die Lust verlieren und ich möchte sie erstmal ranführen ans Biken . Konditionell ist sie schon ganz gut (sie geht laufen) und hat jetzt brandneu ein 140mm AM.

Macht der Gewohntheit fahre ich selbst bei der Abendrunde meistens den Rosskopf oder (selten) den Kybfelsen, am Wochenende eben auch mal Feldberg oder Schauinsland.
Aber das will ich ihr gar nicht unbedingt gleich zumuten. Also irgendwie fahre ich immer das gleiche, daher kenne ich gar nicht so viele (vielleicht auch flachere) Routen. Bin mehr der Typ "Kopf-aus,-Berg-auf-bekannter-Strecke-hochbolzen"... leider....

Würde mich sehr über Tour-Anregungen freuen! Ich denke, so ca. 300HM +- und bis zu 30 km sollten kein Problem für sie sein...

Viele Grüsse, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ,
Peter


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Juni 2012)

In Freiburg musst du immer etwa auf 400m Höhe kommen, da die Wohnbebauung so hoch reicht. Sicherlich gibt es auch einige niedrigere Wege (Karthaus, Sternwald), aber 30km bekommst du auf denen nicht zusammen. Irgendwann geht es bergauf.

Im Roßkopfbereich: Wenn du erstmal am Schlossberg-Kanonplatz bist, geht es relativ eben Richtung Katholikentagskreuz, Panoramahotel Mercure, Ladtstadt, Oberer Reutebach Hof, Zähringer Burg, Wildtaler Eck. Vom Wildtaler Eck entweder hoch zum Streckereck Kandelweg (steil).
Oder über Wildtal, zum Friedhof am Waldrand, Zähringen, über Waldspielplatz, Herdern zurück.  

Ganz gut geht auch eine Runde vom Jesuitenschloss aus um den Schönberg herum. 

Und wenn du es ganz flach magst, dann nimm den Mooswald und nutze die Reitwege oder Trimmstrecke als Trails wenn nicht viel los ist. Uphill mit Aussicht auf den alten Müllberg.


ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (6. Juni 2012)

Im Bereich zwischen St. Barbara - Sternwaldeck - St. Valentin (also rund um den Brombergkopf) kommt man vll nicht wirklich auf Kilometer, 
jedoch macht das Labyrinth aus Singletrails dort auch Anfängern richtig Laune 

p.s.: Auf Wanderer/Läufer muss man dort auch verstärkt aufpassen (Trimmdichpfad im Sternwald)


----------



## Peter Freiburg (7. Juni 2012)

super, danke euch schon mal!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Juni 2012)

Fahre vom Waldhaus aus einfach zur Luisenhöhe mit ihr, sehr moderat, ca. 350hm bei 5-7% steigung im schnitt. 
von dort kannste viele wege wieder runter richtung z.b. nach  Au, wittnau.FR oder Betzighofen, etc.
oder noch etwas weiter hoch bis eduardshöhe( da wirds dann aber schon knackiger)
für anfänger eigentlich genau das was du suchst...es gibt immer wieder wege die abzweigen falls es ihr zu anstrengend wird..trails sind auch genügend vorhanden falls gewünscht...
viel spass...


----------



## Riderman (8. Juni 2012)

über wildtaler eck, lehener eck auf den Rosskopf und dann gemütlich runter...

zähringer burg  incl. Einkehr...


----------



## wanderer1219 (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn man den Kandelhöhenweg ohne Rosskopfspitze Richtung St. Peter fährt, ist es von den hm auch noch moderat und auch für Anfänger interessant.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (15. Juni 2012)

Danke euch noch mal.
Erste Tour war erstmal nach St. Ottilien hoch und dann denn trimm-dich-pfad Richtung Schlossberg nach vorne (etwas technisch, dafür schön flach). Danach noch ein bisschen um den Schlossberg-Turm. War genau richtig für den Anfang.

Kandel-Höhen-Weg ist als nächstes dran .


----------

